# $100 ish Nakiri?



## tastytaco (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey all,

I am looking at getting a nakiri since most of my time spent prepping is veg. I would consider a cleaver but it seems I can get better steel for less money in a nakiri. Anyone have experience with the JCK line? I also see a miyabi, which I wouldn't normally consider (and it's more santoku shaped) but it is on sale for $90. Either stainless or carbon is fine really.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

The JCK Aogami Super one is awesome.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

This small cleaver will destroy any $100 nakiri at only $22. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...s/32613177477.html?trace=msiteDetail2pcDetail

It is THIN THIN THIN at the edge. Cuts better than some $200 gyutos I have TBH. And maybe it is your gateway into full sized cleavers.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

millionsknives said:


> This small cleaver will destroy any $100 nakiri at only $22. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...s/32613177477.html?trace=msiteDetail2pcDetail
> 
> It is THIN THIN THIN at the edge. Cuts better than some $200 gyutos I have TBH. And maybe it is your gateway into full sized cleavers.


looks like the ones you find here at Asian markets for $20-30. another choice would be Old Hickory cleaver, about the same price, a little thicker at the edge, quite a bit shorter at 2 1/2". https://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Hickor...141995&hash=item58fe979bec:g:UroAAOSwG7lZvKQf you could buy one of each and still have $60 in your pocket.


----------



## tastytaco (Feb 17, 2017)

millionsknives said:


> This small cleaver will destroy any $100 nakiri at only $22. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...s/32613177477.html?trace=msiteDetail2pcDetail
> 
> It is THIN THIN THIN at the edge. Cuts better than some $200 gyutos I have TBH. And maybe it is your gateway into full sized cleavers.


that does look pretty sweet.

I have been a bit cautious of the very inexpensive Asian market knives. I have a super thin cleaver sitting in a knife bag that I picked up for cheap online... but the blade is horrible with an angle in the middle of the blade (think two flat edges coming together in the middle of your blade) and the knife will start reacting before I make it through an onion... which is pretty fast...


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I have 6 carbon steel chinese cleavers ranging from $8 to $300. This one is top 3. Above CCK but below sugimoto and suien.

I've been using it for over a year and have chopped hundreds of onions without rust issues. Work fast, rinse it with hot water and dry. It's not that reactive to begin with and is even less once a patina sets in. For your problem knife consider a baking soda slurry to make it less reactive or forcing a patina.

I like the grind and it looks like this


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Well you can forget the myabi kaizen anyway, especially considering what $22 will buy you.


----------

